# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  E-Ballast

## Johnc

Hi folks,

If I have an eballast set up but the tube is not in place, will the eballast draw any power? I know that a transformer does, but not sure about eballast.

Also if I have a 2x55w ebalast, if I use it only for one tube, will it consume power for 2x55w or just 1x55w?

Appreciate your any help on this. 

Thanks

/John

----------


## ranmasatome

i am quite sure it will only draw power on 1x55 if you only have one tube... of course i could be wrong...but thats what i think..lol

----------


## tawauboy

as long as the e-ballast is powered, it will draw power. however, it is negligible.
if you use a 2x55w eballast with 1 tube, it will consume 1x55w.

----------


## Johnc

Thanks for your replies, Thomas and Ranmasatome.

May I further clarify that if I have an eballast with one tube, and the tube is remove or blown, that the power consumed would be negligible even if the power is on? Would this be the same with an iron coil ballast?

Thanks in advance for your helps.

I am in the midst of a DIY upgrading project that will last many days if not weeks; and I anticipate things to be left half done as I have very little time each week to work on it. Just don't want to be consuming electricity unnecessarily.

/John

----------


## tawauboy

when tube is blown or not installed, negligible power is consumed.

----------


## ranmasatome

if thats the case why not just unplug it??? i'm working on a T5 HO project myself..but i dont leave the ballast connected..

----------


## Johnc

Ha ha... because, my previous setup was also DIY with only one switch.

Thanks for all your helps

/John

----------


## michael lai

Keke..hahahha :Laughing:  he got you there, Justin. Happy CNY. :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

oh you mean you're still using the set right now?

----------


## Johnc

Yes, Justin, still I am still using the current set... that is why it is a migration. I am changing PL and FL to T5, piece by piece.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

MY DIY T5 was SOOOOOOOO much work its insane!!..lol..but i've got one set done now... its so bright!!!AHHHH!!! i'm BLIND!!! now how would i work on the second set..

Good luck John.. :Smile:

----------

